

Meet Wheretoget, a community of dedicated fashion enthusiasts - alaeri
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/14/wheretoget-raises-2-million-for-its-powerful-shazam-for-fashion/

======
aero_climb
We are going to shake up the fashion industry thanks to our awesome team :)

